# Size of brisket?



## coz (Jan 5, 2007)

As we were dicussing building a small smoker at work we ran into a size argument and I thought I would ask .What is an average length os a brisket.How about a rack of ribs.One of the guys and I are going to try building a couple small charcoal smokers and I wanted to be able to do a brisket or a full rack.Not sure what I need for rack length?THanks


----------



## ultramag (Jan 6, 2007)

Absolutely no shorter than 2' if you want to keep them in one piece.


----------



## zardnok (Jan 6, 2007)

24" is probably good for 80% of the briskets out there, but try for 30" just in case.  You will appreciate the extra space when you have it and miss it if you don't!


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2007)

You can never go too small


----------



## zardnok (Jan 6, 2007)

Too small or to big??


----------



## ultramag (Jan 6, 2007)

Surely he meant big. I agree with the above as well Coz. I consider the 2 foot absolutely minimum unless you want to cut up or roll up ribs which I wouldn't want to do. My GOSM is 24" and I would love to have even that extra 6" as was talked about at least 50% if not more of the time.


----------



## coz (Jan 7, 2007)

Well I guess after figuring the amount of work I may as well build the full size unit.We were discussing making a couple copies of Stumps type smokers.The one guy wanted a smaller version and I thought that a mini version would be cool but we will see wher it goes.


----------

